# Freebox V6 NAS pas accessible via Finder



## Djano (9 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, 

Je parviens à stocker des fichiers dans le DD de ma freebox via un client ftp (cyberduck).

Mais je souhaiterais communiquer avec ce serveur via le finder.

J'ai réussi à faire apparaître l'icone dans la barre latérale (pas automatique chez moi) par "aller"  /  "se connecter au serveur"  /  ftp://mafreebox.freebox.fr

Pour l'instant, je vois donc les fichiers qui s'y trouvent la-haut dans le finder, mais ne peut ni les lire ni les modifier, (effacer ou ajouter). 

Quand je lance une vidéo par exemple, j'ai deux fenêtres successives qui mettent en garde sur le fait que le média est stocké sur un serveur, "êtes vous certains de vouloir ouvrir..."

Je clique deux fois sur "continuer"

Une troisième fenêtre me dit : Impossible d'ouvrir la séquence, une erreur d'E/S est survenue...

Help !
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Letabilis (9 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Djano (9 Septembre 2011)

Merci de la réponse.

Oui, oui, c'est paramétré comme ça.


----------



## Letabilis (9 Septembre 2011)

Euh en théorie, avec la dernière version du firmware de la freebox, en activant le partage Mac OS, la freebox serveur est sensée apparaitre dans la barre latérale du finder.

As tu bien ces cases de cochées dans les préférences du finder ?






Si c'est le cas, si tu as bien la dernière version du firmware de la freebox et que tu as bien activé les partages Mac OS, alors je ne vois pas d'où peut venir ton problème. Désolé.

Tu es sous quel version de mac os par curiosité ?


----------



## Djano (9 Septembre 2011)

Merci de ta réponse, 

Je suis sous os 10.4.11 et j'ai ça comme preferences du finder :


----------



## Letabilis (9 Septembre 2011)

A tester : 



> &#8226; primo : aller dans les préférences du finder/barre latérale et cocher réseau
> &#8226; ensuite en cliquant sur réseau on a  "Freebox" ; "Library" et  "Servers" (dans lesquels se trouve l'ordinateur local)
> &#8226; On clique sur Freebox on a un picto représentant la box avec "se connecter"
> &#8226; en se connectant on a une fenêtre le groupe est déjà rempli  "Workgroup" le nom d'utilisateur aussi ; reste à choisir un mot de passe  d'accès et on voit apparaître dans le finder sous le nom "Disque Dur"  le disque de la freebox (ainsi qu'un alias sur le bureau)
> &#8226; en ouvrant ce "Disque Dur" on a "enregistrements" ; "musiques" ; "photos" ; "téléchargements" et "vidéos"


Je pense que le partage windows nécessite d'être activé vie la console de gestion de la freebox.

Sinon concernant l'accès en FTP, avec cyberduck il semblerait qu'il faille "se mettre *en actif* dans au  niveau de la fenêtre de log in et désactiver le firewall d'os X"

Il semblerait également qu'on ne rencontre pas le problème avec d'autres client FTP comme par exemple Transmit


----------



## Djano (11 Septembre 2011)

Merci de ta réponse.



Letabilis a dit:


> A tester :
> Je pense que le partage windows nécessite d'être activé vie la console de gestion de la freebox.



Tu veux dire même si je suis sur un mac ?




Letabilis a dit:


> Sinon concernant l'accès en FTP, avec cyberduck il semblerait qu'il faille "se mettre *en actif* dans au  niveau de la fenêtre de log in et désactiver le firewall d'os X"


Tout marche nickel pour moi sur cyberduck...



Letabilis a dit:


> A tester :
>  primo : aller dans les préférences du finder/barre latérale et cocher réseau
>  ensuite en cliquant sur réseau on a  "Freebox" ; "Library" et  "Servers" (dans lesquels se trouve l'ordinateur local)
>  On clique sur Freebox on a un picto représentant la box avec "se connecter"
> ...


Ok, j'ai réussi à faire monter le "disque dur", et il s'est placé dans la barre latérale. Mais apparemment, il faut refaire la manip quand on rallume le mac... Grrr...


----------



## Letabilis (11 Septembre 2011)

Tiens et en faisant pomme + K depuis le finder pour se connecter à un serveur, tu arrives à te connecter à *smb://freebox

*car si c'est le cas, pour automatiser l'ouverture il te suffirait de faire :



> 1) Ouvrir Applescript (utilitaires)
> 2) Taper  Citation:
> tell application "Finder"
> try
> ...



Désolé je n'ai pas d'autres idées, et n'ayant jamais eu tiger entre les mains, il m'est difficile de t'aider d'avantage ...


----------



## Djano (18 Septembre 2011)

> Tiens et en faisant pomme + K depuis le finder pour se connecter à un serveur, tu arrives à te connecter à *smb://freebox*


Non, je n'y parviens pas. Par contre, en faisant pommeK puis en tapant : *ftp://mafreebox.freebox.fr*, alors oui, je me connecte, mais ne peut modifier les fichiers, voir messages d'erreurs que j'ai noté plus haut.

N'y a-t-il aucun moyen de maintenir le D Dur ouvert en permanence ?


----------

